# Have you ever heard a section of music so beautiful that you were paralyzed in awe?



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

I'm not just talking about enjoying a piece, this goes even deeper/ Excuse me if this is too crude, but it is a feeling akin to being raptured; everything about that particular section of the piece is so beautiful that you can't even move. 

This has only happened a few times for me, and I'm wondering if it's something you experience often, if at all.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2019)

No I have not....


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Not of anyone business and indeed too crude .


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I once (well more than once) heard a piece of music that made me doze off. But I guess that's not the same thing.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

While I certainly wouldn't describe it in those terms, there have been passages that have arrested me and made me sit still in a sort of rapture.

Some that come to mind are:
Beethoven 3.2, the most dramatic portion of the funeral march
Beethoven 6.2,
Beethoven 9.3-4
Schumann 3.2
Strauss Also Sprach Zarathustra 1. Einleitung
Brahms Ein Deutsches Requiem 2.Denn alles Fleisch, es ist wie Gras
Grieg Peer Gynt suite 1.1
Wagner Tannhauser Overture


----------



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

MatthewWeflen said:


> While I certainly wouldn't describe it in those terms, there have been passages that have arrested me and made me sit still in a sort of rapture.


That's a perfect description, I'll edit my post with that instead. Also are you able to re-experience that on hearing the piece subsequently? For me its less powerful each and every time and then the music does nothing for me anymore


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

I agree the effects can diminish. I try to space out those ecstatic pieces so as not to dull their effects too much. So far, thankfully, I have not fully extinguished a piece. 

It's like any experience that produces an endorphin rush, I suppose. You'll always be chasing that dragon to some extent.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2019)

level82rat said:


> I'm not just talking about enjoying a piece, this goes even deeper/ Excuse me if this is too crude, but it is a feeling akin to being raptured; everything about that particular section of the piece is so beautiful that you can't even move.
> 
> This has only happened a few times for me, and I'm wondering if it's something you experience often, if at all.


Aren't you going to tell us which pieces so caught your imagination ?

If you had looked at the list of current threads you would have seen a very similar thread asking which pieces you find so beautiful they make you"cry".


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

I want to know what the original OP said that offended people so that no one would even attempt to answer :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2019)

flamencosketches said:


> I want to know what the original OP said that offended people so that no one would even attempt to answer :lol:


I spotted it immediately. I'm prepared to sell it. Make me an offer.


----------



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

There are pieces that brought a tear to my eye but this is different. And as far as I can remember here are the pieces that have raptured me

Vivaldi's winter starting at 0:40

And also CPE Bach's Keyboard concerto in d with this part in the third movement

I'm certain there were more but I just can't remember them


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

In my early days of discovering classical music I had an iPod on which I stored my music. I was walking on the street listening when I first heard Rachmaninoff's second Piano Concerto. When the second movement played, I distinctly remember being stunned by the beauty. I stopped in my tracks and just listened. That's probably the closest I've come to the OP's idea. 

There are other works I consider almost unimaginably beautiful, but I've never had quite the same response. I still consider Rachmaninoff's movement stunning, but I don't get the same "shock" I received on the first hearing. It really was one of my first experiences with classical music's ability to move me in ways no other music had.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Indeed I have experienced this. I was in the pool enjoying a drink when I heard something so beautiful, so astounding that everything else went on hold. I totally tuned out kids, dogs, wife....I was truly awed. It was the song Bailero by Joseph Canteloube. Still is a work of astonishing beauty.


----------



## Littlephrase (Nov 28, 2018)

flamencosketches said:


> I want to know what the original OP said that offended people so that no one would even attempt to answer :lol:


It was of a sexual nature...


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

flamencosketches said:


> I want to know what the original OP said that offended people so that no one would even attempt to answer :lol:


I'm sure I would have liked the humour. I can only suspect it was about wetting oneself. Ravel's Pavane does it for me.


----------



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

level82rat said:


> There are pieces that brought a tear to my eye but this is different. And as far as I can remember here are the pieces that have raptured me
> 
> Vivaldi's winter starting at 0:40
> 
> ...


As for the opening of Vivaldi opening winter you pasted I happen to own this exact piece and agree. It is Susanne Lautenbacher, recorded in around 1965. That particular part is the best I have ever heard...and i recently bought another cd on a different label of the same piece. For me, so many 4 seasons can get tiring but I always feel compelled to listen to this. I also love the 2 movement of winter by the english concert....one of the best I have heard. Anyway, for me this 4 seasons by S Lautenbacher somehow makes me think this work is more profound than might be and I wonder if they were possessed when it was recorded. I also like I musici Pina Carmirelli, better sound, not overly aggressive but does not quite move me as S Lautenbacher.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Imagine listening to music while driving and suddenly becoming paralysed! More seriously, though, I guess we all experience being very moved by music in different ways. Some music makes me want to shout. Other music leaves me feeling a bit shaky when it has ended. But rapture ... I'm not even sure what that is like and paralysis sounds unpleasant.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Several examples:

Daybreak music from Daphnis and Chloe: Ravel
1st movement 4th symphony: Brahms
4th movement 41st symphony: Mozart
Piano concerto No. 1, _Lousadzak_: Hovhaness
Keyboard concerto D minor: Bach
Violin concerto No. 2: Hovhaness
Vainamoinen's Departure music, Pohjola's Daughter: Sibelius

There are more.


----------



## Felix Mendelssohn (Jan 18, 2019)

Chopin has a lot of these:

Sonata 3 movement 3
Barcarolle near the end
Nocturne op. 37 no 2
Nocturne op 62 no.1
Prelude no 13
Scherzo 1 middle section


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Many pieces - notably - though I hate to admit it - the closing scene of Tristan.

I almost got into Wagner on account of it, but not quite.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I have played Wagner's Liebestod and the Adagio from Mozart's Serenade in B-flat (KV361) many times consecutively adoring each time I heard them. They are simply stunningly beautiful.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Rogerx said:


> Not of anyone business and indeed too crude .


I, unfortunately, saw the OP before it was edited and quickly receded from the thread in revulsion. I am glad that a far better comparison was made through the edit feature.


----------



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

Fritz Kobus said:


> I, unfortunately, saw the OP before it was edited and quickly receeded from the thread in revulsion. I am glad that a far better comparison was made through the edit feature.


Not all of us are wordsmiths :lol:


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

The first section of the Bach Fugue from his St. Anne Prelude and Fugue does it for me.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

level82rat said:


> Not all of us are wordsmiths :lol:


Or so called funny


----------



## Bill Cooke (May 20, 2017)

A couple of the most profound experiences I ever had with music came to me in dreams. In one dream, a piece of music was playing over the situation, kind of like film scoring, and I remember being so profoundly moved by it. When I woke up I could still recall the music; and while I did not know what it was in the dream, my conscious self instantly recognized it as coming from the first movement of the Saint-Saëns Piano Concerto No. 2. Now, I always liked that piece, but it never affected me before as it did in that dream. Ever since that time, I have had a very special relationship with that piece, because I can never hear it now without recalling the intense emotions I felt in that dream. 

In the other dream, I was in a similar situation where music was playing, sort of like movie music. The music got to be really interesting and exciting - so much so, that all the action in the dream stopped and I simply focused on the music and where it was going. When I woke up, I could still hear the music playing in my head - and this time I could not recognize where it came from. Could I have composed an original orchestral piece in my subconscious mind? We will never know, because I am not a musician, and therefore was unable to write down the music before it evaporated and was lost from my memory forever.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

level82rat said:


> Not all of us are wordsmiths :lol:


We are all glad for the edit feature--or most of us anyway.


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

Oh yes. Hearing Mozart's Requiem live for the first time.


----------



## Clairvoyance Enough (Jul 25, 2014)

Section starting around 9:25, in case the timestamp didn't work.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Here's three favourite passages off the top of my head:

1. That section in the opening chorus of Bach's Matthew Passion where the ripieno boys' choir sings "Erbarm' dich unser, o Jesu" and the SATB choirs sing "Holz zum Kreuze selber tragen". A sublime moment in an already-sublime piece of music, I've got shivers just thinking about it.

2. This passage from the final movement of Das Lied von der Erde:

Ich sehne mich, o Freund, an deiner Seite
Die Schönheit dieses Abends zu genießen.
Wo bleibst du? Du läßt mich lang allein!
Ich wandle auf und nieder mit meiner Laute
Auf Wegen, die vom weichen Gräse schwellen.

3. The closing verse of "Der Neugierige" from Die Schöne Müllerin, including the piano "intro" and "coda" that flanks it:

O Bächlein meiner Liebe,
Was bist du wunderlich!
Will's ja nicht weiter sagen,
Sag', Bächlein, liebt sie mich?


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Swan Lake, it's just it.


----------



## Gallus (Feb 8, 2018)

Just the other day, the allemande of Bach's 6th cello suite


----------

